# Using Plastisol ink for airbrushing



## JRNEL (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sorry if this questions seems silly but I could really use some help before I try this.

Recently I've gotten some solar reactant plastisol ink for screen printing. My problem is I don't do screen printing. Is it possible to use Plastisol ink for airbrushing? And if so how do I do this?

Thank you!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm going to take an educated guess and say no. Plastisol ink in really thick, and I imagine that airbrush ink is alot thinner.


----------



## JRNEL (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Elsea (May 31, 2008)

If the plastisol ink is thick then I would imagine it would be like any other ink and it could be reduced to a workable consistncy to flow through an airbrush at 60 psi without over reducing it. Now I have never seen this ink so I am only speculating.
The other question that does arise is, Will the heat press set the paint effectively after it is reduced?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

This is something that you probably will have to experiment with unless you happen upon someone here who has already tried it. I don't know why you would want to use plastisol ink for airbrushing, it's not really an ink but a plastic resin that hardens (cures) with exposure to heat. When they say it is thick, they mean thick compared to most inks or paints. Some opaques can barely be stirred out of the can. It's an interesting idea, if you try it let us know how it works.


----------



## ScreenPrintMan (Jun 1, 2008)

?? Why bother with Plastisol when acrylic airbrush paint both opaque and transparent work great on shirts as is...and is SO much cheaper???? Using Plastisol's only real advantage in screen printing is in the fact that it never dries on long runs.....

NeO


----------



## Elsea (May 31, 2008)

If I understand correctly the plastisol is used with release paper in the screen printing industry for transferring to a garment. I thought if you could reduce the ink and airbrush with it onto the release paper, then it might be possible to have some airbrushed designs that could be transfered instead of the screened image look. This could give you another choice in the market. I do know that there are computer airbrushed looking transfers, but there again we are looking at a feel that some people are not happy about. 
I have airbrushed for 15 years and have incorporated transfers in the last 7 years. Now I am thinking of venturing into silk screening, and this is my whole concept behind the idea. Curiosity is always there for me, therefore I ask. Is it plausible?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

No it isnt plausible simply because of the inks consistency...especially white ink. If you have been doing airbruch you know how important it is to have the paint in a workable condition, especially moving from one color to another. You also should know in transfer production that everything is done in reverse. What you want to do can be done as a plastisol transfer using screening equipment but I dont think battleing with an airbrush is going to be satisfactory for you. The plastisol would have to thinned so much there just wouldnt be any opacity left. You could try it with water based inks as far as painting a tee but I dont think you are going to be able to create transfers.

Here is a couple stock transfers with an airbrush look.


----------



## Elsea (May 31, 2008)

Thank you for your input and yes I do know of the importance of paint workablity and the reverse printing on transfers.
I have used so many differant paints and inks through the years this was just one more to add to the list.
I now understand that it is to thick to consider.


----------

